# Is this a Pacu?



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

Saw it in a tank today. The coloring looks different from what I've seen online.


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Its body type definitely looks like a pacu, but I've never seen one with red spots.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

This could be a Piranha. Pacus and Piranhas are closely related. The two main differences are in the teeth (very large for the Pirahna} and their diet (Vegies for the Pacu and Meat for the Pirahna. It could also be a Black-fin Pacu. It has spots like your fish but they are black.


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

The teeth were short and rounded.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I see you finally got your answer on aquahobby.


----------

